# What is going on in Southern VT? (3/20)



## jaywbigred (Mar 20, 2008)

Stratton and Mt. Snow both reporting massive # of closed trails. Did they get blasted with ice? Anyone know?

Both reports seemed to indicate that as groomers worked stuff over, ropes would drop. I assume this means a good ice layer came with the latest storm. Anyone know for sure?

I guess that is bad if you are on the mountain today, but probably a net gain for the base, correct?

Most importantly: Does this mean they will mow down all the bumps on the mountain to get rid of ice coating?????????????


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 20, 2008)

30 views and no one has an inkling....


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 20, 2008)

I think it's just a timing thing.  With so many members focused on Sugarbush for Friday, little attention is being made to Southern Vermont.  That said, some members are Mt. Snow or Magic regulars and probably will chime in.


----------



## vcunning (Mar 20, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> Stratton and Mt. Snow both reporting massive # of closed trails. Did they get blasted with ice? Anyone know?
> 
> Both reports seemed to indicate that as groomers worked stuff over, ropes would drop. I assume this means a good ice layer came with the latest storm. Anyone know for sure?
> 
> ...



Sounds like Mount Snow got the rain/freeze combo.  I'm headed up this afternoon.  Trail counts were down today, but were probably realistic.  It appears that they kept opening more trails/mountain faces as they had a chance to groom them.

I'll look tomorrow and post in the afternoon, but probably a better day for some high speed GS turns than bumps.


----------



## vcunning (Mar 20, 2008)

And here is a quick update I just received via email:

_The plan is to let bumped-up trails lie and wait for warm temps to soften them on their own – mogul enthusiasts agree that soft Spring bumps are the best kind. The remaining trails will be given corduroy treatment, with groomers working well into the day if necessary, to give you the best skiing and riding surfaces. By Saturday, expect 70+ trails waiting for you with machine groomed/granular conditions. Forecasters are predicting sunny skies and average temps in the low 30s this weekend – goggle tan weather._


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I got that email too. I hope Stratton follows suit and leaves some stuff bumped up!!! I wish I were going to Mt. Snow, but alas my free digs are at Flatton.

I'm like contests on that game show where they always said "No whammy no whammy no whammy" but I am saying "No Mowing no mowing no mowing"


----------



## vcunning (Mar 20, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> I'm like contests on that game show where they always said "No whammy no whammy no whammy" but I am saying "No Mowing no mowing no mowing"



No Whammy . . . My wife was addicted to that show a long time ago!  We did some intervention and she's ok now.

The latest report I saw showed 63 trails groomed (and thus 63 trails opened) for Friday with high winds anticipated.   Looks like we'll be doing some lower lift laps!

By the way, quite a few ice covered trees on Route 9 from Brattleboro to Wilmington this afternoon.  Makes a nice postcard if you're not a skier.


----------



## vcunning (Mar 21, 2008)

8:12 am  . . . I just brushed 4 to 5 inches of snow off my car right near Mount Snow.  Looking a little windy to start.


----------



## jaywbigred (Mar 21, 2008)

NICE. Stratton also reporting new snowfall. Good stuff. I hope its not too mobbed for US Open...


----------



## Mapnut (Mar 21, 2008)

Noon Friday, both Stratton and Mt. Snow are reporting lifts running to the top despite wind.  I verified that from Mt. Snow's summit cam, unless that skier I saw hiked up there. Looked real windy, and he sure disappeared in a hurry.  Looks like a pretty good crowd in the base cam.


----------



## tcharron (Mar 22, 2008)

In southern NH, everything was crusted hardpack.  You know the kind, where, after 4 hours of skiing, you go into the lodge, and NON of year gear has ANY snow on it.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 22, 2008)

vcunning said:


> No Whammy . . . My wife was addicted to that show a long time ago!  We did some intervention and she's ok now.
> 
> The latest report I saw showed 63 trails groomed (and thus 63 trails opened) for Friday with high winds anticipated.   Looks like we'll be doing some lower lift laps!
> 
> By the way, quite a few ice covered trees on Route 9 from Brattleboro to Wilmington this afternoon.  Makes a nice postcard if you're not a skier.



Ever see the story about the guy who videotaped hours of that show, memorized the patterns and who a boat load of cash?


----------



## vcunning (Mar 25, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Ever see the story about the guy who videotaped hours of that show, memorized the patterns and who a boat load of cash?



Keeping this thread hijack up . . . .

Actually I do remember that.  I found a reference on Wikipedia.  Funny stuff.

My son would probably ask, what's a VCR?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 6, 2008)

vcunning said:


> Keeping this thread hijack up . . . .
> 
> Actually I do remember that.  I found a reference on Wikipedia.  Funny stuff.
> 
> My son would probably ask, what's a VCR?



Just stumbled upon this:


----------



## bigbog (Apr 7, 2008)

*...from here on ...*

The NYC crowd is DONE with skiing...believe me.  I just sold some skis to a NYC/So_VT Instructor...and he's Done!!!;-);-);-)..WOW!*#$%$*$*
In all honesty, I think areas have to consolidate from here on in....and the snow's _up north_!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Apr 7, 2008)

bigbog said:


> The NYC crowd is DONE with skiing...believe me.  I just sold some skis to a NYC/So_VT Instructor...and he's Done!!!;-);-);-)..WOW!*#$%$*$*



Not so fast...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 7, 2008)

bigbog said:


> The NYC crowd is DONE with skiing...believe me.  I just sold some skis to a NYC/So_VT Instructor...and he's Done!!!;-);-);-)..WOW!*#$%$*$*
> In all honesty, I think areas have to consolidate from here on in....and the snow's _up north_!



I think there is some skiing left aside from what your NYC/So_VT Instructor who obviously took a wrong turn somewhere along the way says about his season. Besides, who made this guy the sentinal of all skiers/riders in the NYC area? :wink:


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 10, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I think there is some skiing left aside from what your NYC/So_VT Instructor who obviously took a wrong turn somewhere along the way says about his season. Besides, who made this guy the sentinal of all skiers/riders in the NYC area? :wink:



Seriously, wtf are you talking about? I was at Belleayre last weekend, and I'll be at Mt. Snow this weekend, and then probably Sugarbush the weekend after that.


----------



## madskier6 (Apr 10, 2008)

jaywbigred said:


> Seriously, wtf are you talking about? I was at Belleayre last weekend, and I'll be at Mt. Snow this weekend, and then probably Sugarbush the weekend after that.



I'm pretty sure ski_resort_observer is agreeing with you.  The previous poster (BigBog) stated that all NYC area skiers are done for the season based on his experience selling skis to a particular NYC area skier, who said he was done for the season.  

ski_resort_observer was saying that there's still skiing left in this season.  It appears that you agree with him.  So what's the controversy?


----------



## hardline (Apr 12, 2008)

bigbog said:


> The NYC crowd is DONE with skiing...believe me.  I just sold some skis to a NYC/So_VT Instructor...and he's Done!!!;-);-);-)..WOW!*#$%$*$*
> In all honesty, I think areas have to consolidate from here on in....and the snow's _up north_!



seriously when i told people that i was going to the bell on sun then northern vt at the end of the week. and then out west for few days. they looked at me like i was out of my mind. most of the normal world is done with their snow sports for the season. however i am definitely not sane.


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 14, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> I'm pretty sure ski_resort_observer is agreeing with you.  The previous poster (BigBog) stated that all NYC area skiers are done for the season based on his experience selling skis to a particular NYC area skier, who said he was done for the season.
> 
> ski_resort_observer was saying that there's still skiing left in this season.  It appears that you agree with him.  So what's the controversy?




I do agree with him...I was also responding to BigBog's original statements. Didn't quote him. Sorry. Thought it was pretty obvious. Mt. Snow was great, btw!


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 17, 2008)

OK...So back to whats going on...Forecast looks a lil' sketchy for Sunday?  Any other LI /NYC AZ'ers looking to get out this weekend? Looks like the last for SVT, except MT. Snow


----------

